# oh my poor baby is sick-gurgling stomach



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she has soft stools and gagged at vomited earlier today i already have her on a bland diet lol since pearl is on it .please pray that vet finds what is wrong and that insurance pays.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel like her right now ;( ugh...hate being a girl. But I hope the vet says its perfectly normal for u. Maybe just an upset tummy? I've heard gugrglin noises before and usually follows up with puking and eating leaves and dirt before that


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I gave my pups a teensy bit of pepto bismol and some mushy banana for the diarrhea they had and it worked better than the chicken and rice and pumpkin for them. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

pumpkin calms the stomach. Hope they get to feeling better soon.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I AM STARTING TO THINK ITS THE BLAND DIET IN THE CAN PEARL REGURGATED SHE HAD NOT DONE IT FOR A MONTH I SAW THE SAME PIECES OF THE FOOD MY RUDYTTU PUCKED EARLER OTHER THAN A CORN THAT MY HUBBY DROPPED ON TUESDAY AND CAME OUT WHOLE UNTIL WEDNESDAY.bOTH HAD SOFT STOOLS WITH MUCUOUS I FEED THEM THE KIBBLES INSTEAD SO FAR THEY HAVE NOT GAGGED OR ANYTHING.THE FIRST CAN I OPENED LAST WEEK THEIR STOOLS WERE GOOD UNTIL THIS WEEKS.pEARL HAD AN BACTERIA OVERGOWTH BACK IN DECEMBER GOING TO GET THAT CHECKED OUT HOPEFULLY ITS ALL CLEARED.IF NOT I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON SHE HAS NO UNDERLIE DISEASES FOUND.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hope your chi's are feeling better soon x


----------

